# The Spawns Orks



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Just for fun...

This is the Spawn
View attachment 14863


The spawn is three years old and he likes to play Plants vs Zombies, dance to music, water slides, being outside, playing with grandma's dogs, and painting Warhammer 40.000 miniatures.
His vocabulary (he is Danish, mind you) includes the words Aquila and Omnissiah, and he is training to be able to do the Sign of the Cog and to perfect his Sign of the Aquila.

This is his first mini. It is an Ork warboss that he got from Daddys White Dwarf magazine. He likes this ork very much
View attachment 14864


And since one is no party, he got a box of Ork Boyz as his starting-in-kindergarden pressents.
These three are not done yet, but are well underway.
View attachment 14866


View attachment 14867


look at the details on this guy!
View attachment 14869


View attachment 14868


Since the Spawn is quite unable to read or write English (or even Danish), I hereby solemnly swear to be up to no good and to update this log whenever he makes another one, or continiues work on the ones he has made so far.
All miniatures has been assembled to his liking
:grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome!!! Catch 'em young. My 5 year old loves to paint models too and I think that it is a great way to have something to get involved in with your kid. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

That's awesome that a 3 year old's starting this. Looks like they went through a paint ball fight.  Encourage him to do more!~

Also think it's awesome that he likes playing plants vs zombies. :biggrin: I love that game.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Had another painting session last night. I'll upload pictures of the results (more paint ball war victims) as soon as the daylight makes it seem even vaguely possible
Here a picture of the Spawn in the process of painting with two paintbrushes at once
View attachment 15055


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome!  The Spawn has maximized efficieny, maybe on next level he'll paint two minis at a time


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

outstanding, such brushwork.

a true master at his age :victory:


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

So, the Spawn was painting... the dual-brushing technique added some more details to the Ork with the mines

View attachment 15154

View attachment 15155


and todays escapades brought us to the fingerpainting methods for a slender visual expression of... colours?
View attachment 15156


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Now This Is Real 40k!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The colors are so vibrant, such movement in the composition, such emotion in the contrasts. I laughed, I cried...

But really, they do look pretty cool. Looks like they have been fighting through a Sherman-Williams paint store.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome work. And efficient too :laugh:
Getting off to a good start there. He will have no problem with the three colour minimum.

SGMAlice


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

now that hes mastered the two brush technique, do you think he'll attempt the three brush stlye?


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

He actually made an attempt at the three-brush style yesterday, but I could feel that the Universe was not ready for that level of awesomeness, so to avoid reality imploding upon the point where the brushes meet and creating a black hole that would end the world and all of us, I had to stop him


----------



## zbrann91 (Jun 21, 2011)

so those are.... bad moonz?


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

Definately a future Ghazgull in the making


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Outstanding blog lol

My spawn is 20 months old and do you think i can get him to appreciate minis? I mean short of breaking them and trying to put them in his mouth??? nooooooooooo lol 

Very cute. Continue to be up to no good and show us more of his creative genius!


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Here we go again!

Spawn (now turned 4) has declared that it is (rooughly translated) the "Orks of the Multi-Colour-Shark clan"

The newest painted clan members (WIP)
View attachment 959934213


The clans Shark icon
View attachment 959934214


Look at the details of that axe!
View attachment 959934215


This guy truely embodies the "multi-colour" theme
View attachment 959934216

View attachment 959934217


This one is more of a two-colour kind of ork
View attachment 959934218

View attachment 959934219



Will update as he paints more


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Pusser said:


> This one is more of a two-colour kind of ork


does he need to kill more to earn more colours?
or does he need to have another fight with jackson pollock?

this is an awsome force. well done spawn


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

That's awesome, maybe I should see if my son wants to do the same. Then they could do a tale of two mini painters


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

The kindergarden teacher told me that Spawn has cast his love upon some pirate dolls that can play around on a pirate ship or in a jungle.
They asked me if Spawn has anything like it at home... I tried to hide a grin when I told them about his painting hobby.

Pirates and jungles? He has orcs and entire planets!

True Story.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

"Orks of the Multi-Colour-Shark clan" Just brilliant! Love the mascot. :victory:

I long for the day I have a spawn of my own to get into warhammer  It'll be fun to watch his painting skills improve in the future


----------

